# Need Parts list for BOSS UTV VPlow for 1999 TJ Wrangler



## PlowHero (Oct 31, 2015)

Hello, I'm new to the forum. I've search but have not found a thread that discusses the odds and ends needed to put a BOSS UTV Vplow on my Wrangler.

I've seen several members with this setup. 

I understand I'll need the RT3 mount for a Wrangler and the UTV plow kit but not sure what UTV mount is easiest to fab together with the wrangler RT3 mount.

Can anyone link me to a tread discussing this setup in a bit more detail? 

For clarification, my wrangler is a '99 TJ 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

Might want to just wait a bit, i saw an htx v in the background of one of boss's tradeshow photos. The htx is the lighter plow they put on 1/2ton trucks and woukd be fine on a tj


----------



## TinyPlow (Feb 29, 2016)

The just-released HTX-V is about 100lbs heavier than the UTV. How much weight is too much for a TJ?


----------



## WaterWeenie (Apr 3, 2012)

I have the UTV mount with push bar you need. Already modified and welded up. It's been just been sitting under my workbench. I sold my 2002 TJ so no longer need it. It's basically like new. $160 shipped


----------



## dwdrag (Sep 22, 2010)

Is this available?


----------



## dwdrag (Sep 22, 2010)

WaterWeenie said:


> I have the UTV mount with push bar you need. Already modified and welded up. It's been just been sitting under my workbench. I sold my 2002 TJ so no longer need it. It's basically like new. $160 shipped
> 
> View attachment 168042
> 
> ...


Is it still available?


----------



## WaterWeenie (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes it is. You can call me at 320-282-1585


----------



## bigsakius (Jan 5, 2017)

WaterWeenie said:


> Yes it is. You can call me at 320-282-1585


Curious if this is still available? besides the plow what else would be needed to install this on a 98 TJ. Thanks!


----------



## WaterWeenie (Apr 3, 2012)

I is still available. All you need is the 2 parts in blue. Part numbers are:

*PBA05498-03
PBA05499-03
*


----------



## bigsakius (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks!, but I think my dreams will be crushed. The local dealer wants $4500 for the utv plow by itself. That seems awfully expensive. Is that what they are going for? I figured they would be in the $3k range.


----------



## WaterWeenie (Apr 3, 2012)

That seems high to me. I was quoted $3200 last year. My dealer was giving me some discount because I didn't need the mount


----------



## bigsakius (Jan 5, 2017)

Ya if it was $3200 I would be all over it.


----------



## bigsakius (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent you a pm waterweenie!


----------

